# Which port shall I use for Nvidia FX 2800M



## kgestrich (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,
I am new to FreeBSD, so I hope my question is not too trivial ;-)

I want to use  FreeBSD on a Dell Precision M6500 with a Nvidia FX 2800M graphics card. I use ports to build my system. So far I have installed: the basic system (with ZFS) and Xorg with default values.

Problem:
I have to load the Nvidia drivers but I don't know which I need ... (which port should I install x11/nvidia-driver-???). Google did not know which one of the packages to install either (probably I am asking the wrong question)

Once I know that I will follow the instructions from tobik in his answers here Thread display-problems.50620/#post-283785
Or should I download the drivers from NVidia directly? http://www.nvidia.de/object/freebsd-x64-295.33-driver-de

Thanks a lot for your help. :-D

This is a side show:
I tried to append my /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I could not figure out how to use misc/pastebinit.
The option -b <URL> specifies the destination - could someone please take me through the process how this file then ends up in the forum...


----------



## tobik@ (Mar 12, 2015)

Use x11/nvidia-driver-340.

misc/pastebinit uploads the file to a paste service and outputs a URL. It does not upload the file to the forums. If you post the URL from the output we can take a look at it, but only do so if the instructions I posted do not work for you.

It's tobi*k* btw ;-)

EDIT: To figure this out for yourself you can enter your graphics card information at http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=en_US then look at the version number. It is 340.76 for your card.


----------

